# Mercedes A45 AMG - New Car Detail - Detailing Lanarkshire, Scotland



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Mercedes A45 AMG - New Car Protection Detail










This stunning Elbaite Green was with me recently for our New Car Protection Detail, and Gyeon Quartz MOHS coating, 
The required a little more work than usual as it had been prepared by the dealer already, and as such was presented to the owner in less than satisfactory condition! the paintwork was cloudy with wash marring, and all of the piano black trim was badly marked! 
I didn't take as many photos during this job, as the paintwork was in poorer condition than expected, so the camera was mainly left to one side whilst I cracked on with the polishing! 
I do however have a couple of before and after shots pictured below, which show the condition of the paint, the car received a single stage machine correction all over to remove the wash marring, and restore gloss and clarity, with the piano black trims requiring a little more attention.














































Gyeon Quartz MOHS being applied.














































Finished shots of the A45! following a single stage machine correction, gloss black trims polished, Paintworkd sealed with x2 Gyeon MOHS, wheels removed and sealed with Gyeon Rim along with the exhaust tips, and the exterior glass sealed with Gyeon View.






















































































































Web: www.rgkdetailing.co.uk

Tel: 07500903249

Email: [email protected]

Address: 20D Netherdale Road, Netherton Industrial Estate, Wishaw, ML2 0ER

Richard​*


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Great job, striking colour.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ohhhhhh yeah
Colour is stunning 

Great job


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

that looks mad, the green colour sets it off so well!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie: What a colour on a tasty car indeed, you've done yourself proud. :thumb:


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Nice :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

gibee said:


> Great job, striking colour.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk





dchapman88 said:


> Ohhhhhh yeah
> Colour is stunning
> 
> Great job





muchoado said:


> that looks mad, the green colour sets it off so well!





Soul boy 68 said:


> :argie: What a colour on a tasty car indeed, you've done yourself proud. :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 53586





Jue said:


> Nice :thumb:


Thanks guys!

Totally agree, the colour, along with the upgraded wheels, and aero kit really makes this car out!

Richard


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice work. 

It's probably the best colour for the A45 if you've got the aero kit and want to stand out. 

I like it, but not sure I would be brave enough.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great finish on the A45. Gloss black trim in poor condition eh? I remember it was on my new one as well....


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow thats a cracking colour


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice  when my wife was looking for hers they had this colour in the showroom and I was desperately trying to get her to get it - wouldn't go there 

Did get the Northern lights violet colour instead, which is really nice


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Nice work.
> 
> It's probably the best colour for the A45 if you've got the aero kit and want to stand out.
> 
> I like it, but not sure I would be brave enough.


Thanks Kerr, definitely not a colour for the faint hearted! :lol:



wylie coyote said:


> Great finish on the A45. Gloss black trim in poor condition eh? I remember it was on my new one as well....


Thanks, common on most new cars now, with gloss black trim being used more and more, the material marks incredibly easily! so that combined with a harsh dealer wash is a recipe for some very unsightly scratches.



andye said:


> Wow thats a cracking colour





Andyblue said:


> Very nice  when my wife was looking for hers they had this colour in the showroom and I was desperately trying to get her to get it - wouldn't go there
> 
> Did get the Northern lights violet colour instead, which is really nice


Its a brave choice this colour, really stands out on the road, Northern Lights violet is also a great colour, not often seen, and really comes alive in sunlight!

Richard


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Its a brave choice this colour, really stands out on the road, Northern Lights violet is also a great colour, not often seen, and really comes alive in sunlight!
> 
> Richard


Yes, it certainly does - our neighbours thought it was kind of black, until we had some lovely sunny weather and I'd polished / waxed it :thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Cracking job, the mrs is looking an a45 and we test drove a matte grey one. Great driving car.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Shocking how a few poor washes can spoil the bodywork like that, great turnaround and results!! Looks stunning


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Really like this colour and the results of the work are fantastic:thumb:, personally I am not a fan of the aero kit which I know this statement will divide opinions.

The piano black is a nightmare on mine too

Its such a great car though, I loved it when I had one on loan.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

